# Five Nines 99999 Gold Produced In My Garage



## kadriver (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm planning an experiment for a new video.

In this video I want to refine an ounce or so of gold to five nines fine.

The purpose of this demonstration; just to see if I can do it, nothing more.

I need an ICP assay for confirmation of the results of the experiment.

I've used Guardian Labs in the UK in the past for a fire assay of some silver crystal.

I think it was Nick who helped put me in touch with them.

Any direction on this would be greatly appreciated!

kadriver


----------



## nickvc (Nov 20, 2017)

Kevin ask them if they can do what you need if not perhaps they can suggest someone else who can do it.


----------



## cuchugold (Nov 22, 2017)

There must be an ICP machine in a University near you, or a professional refiner/assayer in the USA. Lou perhaps?. One gram will suffice, probably as payment for the assay too.


----------



## ARMCO (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Kevin,

Scott in Alaska here. I used ALS Minerals for professional fire assay in the past. Contact Robert Hill <[email protected]>. Let me know if that works out for you.

ARMCO


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 30, 2017)

.99999 gold is rejected by 18K magnet, while .9999 is attracted


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 30, 2017)

ARMCO said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Scott in Alaska here. I used ALS Minerals for professional fire assay in the past. Contact Robert Hill <[email protected]>. Let me know if that works out for you.
> 
> ARMCO


Fire assay isn't precise enough to determine whether gold is 5 nines, or not.


----------



## Lou (Dec 30, 2017)

I can assay for him if he produces it.


----------



## ARMCO (Dec 30, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> ARMCO said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kevin,
> ...




All I was stating there is what I used them for. They do have ICP, spectrometry, whatever he needs. But sounds like you have the capability to analyze it adequately also 

I believe I communicated that information about the ICP in a PM/email but not here so I understand the reason for your comment. ;-) 

Happy New Year.


----------



## LT_golden (Nov 12, 2018)

kadriver said:


> The purpose of this demonstration; just to see if I can do it, nothing more.
> 
> kadriver



Hi kadriver,

Did you ever get around to doing this experiment? Were you able to get the five nines? Would love to see it!

 

Thanks!


----------



## kadriver (Jan 8, 2019)

Sorry, never did do this. I got so many irons in the fire. Plus my thinker just doesn't work like it used to. I think I might be getting Anheusers.


----------

